# GPS info/help



## retiredff (Aug 8, 2010)

I am looking at fish finders w/gps units and decided that having the gps only for my boat would be a waist of $$$$. My question is, the handheld gps units I have looked at don't say they are for fishing, highways,cities etc. Is this a separate DL or is everything included? My buddy has one for golf!!! I would like the capability to use a gps to find a new lake, once there, mark fishing hot spots, maybe help me find my way back to the doc after dark, then find my way home. Is this their purpose or am I asking to much? I may also use it to hike in the nearby national refuge. 

Any info and recommendations of units welcome.

tb


----------



## po1 (Aug 8, 2010)

I brought a hand held one last year from bass pro for just under $100 from garmin (etrex h) its very basic buts works good on the lake or on a trail. You can set a lot of points on the unit and use it to backtrack your way. I got it main because of the fog in the spring Ive set a set of points so I can keep in the cannel on those foggy mornings. It's a simple set up like a compass with an arrow to show which way to go.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Aug 8, 2010)

A handheld gps will do everything you are asking for.I have an old Magellan Sport track new I think $120 & it does everything you talk about.I have the cd to down load into the gps for the area I'm going to.Gps only has so much memory.I use it in big lake & rivers & inland lakes.
A friend of mine just bought a Hummingbird combo in color & I believe he had over $400 in that but it was nice.


----------



## retiredff (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks for the reply's. I will probably go the handheld route.


tb


----------



## KRS62 (Aug 8, 2010)

I have a hand held Garmin with a RAM mount and it works great. It is mid level one. I think it was around $350 or so 3 years ago. I have the detailed maps downloaded and they are great. I use it a lot outside the boat as well when I turkey hunt. I have a old depth/fish finder that came with the boat that I use only for depth.

KRS


----------



## Bugpac (Aug 9, 2010)

You can score a eagle 640c for around 500 bux, Gps is worth every penny in a boat, if you look at handhelds the ones i have seen are with like 30' or something, almost all gps/sonar combos are within 10, well worth it when you want to save brush piles etc, IMO of course..


----------



## crazymanme2 (Aug 9, 2010)

My sport track is within 10


----------



## retiredff (Aug 9, 2010)

Well, I guess it's time to do more research...


----------



## mfreeman451 (Aug 26, 2010)

Check out the Garmin GPSMAP 60CSX or Lowrance H2oC

Both support Lakemaster chips and probably others as well. I like the Garmin because it has the SIRFIII GPS receiver, touted as the most accurate receiver on the market.


----------



## Hanr3 (Aug 28, 2010)

I too have a handheld GPS unit. I also bought a mount kit for it and have it mounted next to my fishfinder. IF I see something ont eh finder and want to mark the location, push the enter button twice and the waypoint is saved. 

My GPS unit shows the lake outline, it doesnt show lake contours or lake details. 

I thought about buying a GPS/Fishfinder combo unit, however a $100 fishfinder, and $100 GPS unit is about $100 less expensive than a combo unit.


----------



## retiredff (Aug 28, 2010)

Harn3,

Which brand did you buy? I would think just the lake outline would be fine for me, I don't need the contour info. The way you use yours is most likely the same way I would use one. Mark waypoints and find my way back to the dock in heavy fog...

What does it come with and are there more maps to buy?

tb


----------



## Hanr3 (Aug 28, 2010)

I have a Lowrance iFinder, although according to thier website the iFinder is a discontinued item.


----------



## retiredff (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks for the reply's. I'm still not sure of the direction I will go. I have read (probably too much) the Handheld units will not show lake contour lines, but the maps for the FF/GPS units will. Is this correct? If it is, do I REALLY NEED this capability? I will fish small lakes (2-400 acres) that are electric only and 10HP restricted lakes, and I mainly want to mark hot spots and find my way back to my truck if fog rolls in or a few other reasons I can think of. :roll: I doubt if I will be a tournament fisherman, nor will I buy an iPilot TM or anything similar. The draw to the Handheld units is a second or third use besides in the boat. Remember I HAVE NEVER USED OR BEEN NEAR a FF or Handheld GPS of any kind, so I am completely in the dark as to what to expect.

tb

edit: I been reading more and it seems the higher end FF/GPS units have the platinum maps that show the 3D type detail. I doubt if I need that. A small pic of the lake w/my location would be OK, and how to get back to my truck or good fishing spots is all that I need.


----------



## Hanr3 (Aug 30, 2010)

Before you spend the money on a GPS/Fishfinder combo unit, verify that they have maps for your lakes. If they dont have maps for your lake you will get the same detail a handheld unit will give you, lake outline. No contour lines. 

None of the electronic fishing map companies have maps for my favorite lakes. Pointless for me to buy something I can't use unless I travel to another fishing lake, provided they have maps for it. You should be albe to go the Navonics (or whatever electronic map company your using) and see if your lake is part of the map.


----------



## retiredff (Aug 30, 2010)

Good info, thanks I did not know that. 

The more I read and find out here, the more I lean toward the handheld gps and sonar only FF.

tb


----------



## Hanr3 (Aug 30, 2010)

Minnasota is the land of 10,000 lakes, I seriously doubt they have maps for every one of them. 

I know they dont have maps of my moms lake in northern WI. or my favorite fishing lake.


----------



## retiredff (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks for the info on GPS units. I just ordered thru Amazon a Garmin GPSMAP 76CSx for $223, included is US road maps ($85 value for free), this was listed a "used".

I like this because the micro sd cards can hold different maps and just insert maps as needed, and it is waterproof and it FLOATS!

I also ordered the US inland lakes - Northeast region 2 I found for $77.

The internet is a great place!!!

Tony


----------



## Hanr3 (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes, the internet is a great place. However you do need to protect yourself from fraud.

I'm partial to Ebay if I buy things on-line, unless its a real brick-n-mortor store that also sells on-line. 

Post up pics when you get it.


----------



## retiredff (Sep 3, 2010)

Will do Hanr3, I'll post pics of my boat also. 

Here is a link to the Garmin https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?cID=161&pID=351


Tony


----------

